# Fox attack?



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi there. This morning my rabbits hutch had strips of wood "removed" from it, and they were lying on the ground in front of the hutch.

Would a fox be a likely suspect? I can't think what other animal might have tried to "get at" her?


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

yeah it could have been a fox, where there any claw or teeth marks? How is she this morning??


----------



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

She was fine. We've had badgers in the garden before but we've never had any damage to the hutch. There looks like some claw/teeth marks on the wood. I've bolted her run on this morning, just in case...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they will be back tonight, best to move her into a garage


----------



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to sleep in the hutch with her... That'll scare a fox!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

archiecat said:


> I'm going to sleep in the hutch with her... That'll scare a fox!!!!


PMSL that i want to see pics of lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww she must have been so frightened. I hope she is safely put away from them.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

deff be careful the fox will seriously come back now that it knows rabbits are about!


----------

